# R.I.P Little girl...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lady Phantom of Hopalong October 1996 - December 2012

Phantom, my wifes Jack Russel Terrier passed away quietly in our arms last nigh at the vets office. She was 17 years old.

Phantom wasn't a bird dog, but she thought she was and that's all that mattered to me. I often said if I could put her heart, drive, and desire into a bird dog I'd have something. She lived a long fun filled happy life. She loved retrieving anything, both on land and in the water. She loved a good **** fight and even killed a couple on her own. Rats and mice were not safe in our yard, and squirrels were especially fun to chase. She didn't take any sh*t from any dog, and it ended up costing her several tips to th vet, but she'd hang as long as she could and stand her ground. She was the toughest, grittiest little dog I've ever seen and we will miss her terribly.

Chiilin with her best friend Dotti









Trying to dig a nest of starlings out of a cinder block wall.









The ****, cat, skunk, rat, bird, death squad.









One of her many varmint kills









Snoozin in the sun at a NSTRA trial


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a great dog we had to put to sleep when he was 17. Never did replace him. could not bring myself to get another one, just would not have been the same.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss Darin. That is too bad.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that TEX, sucks to loose a long time family member.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's tuff to lose a good one. Hang in there Tex.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear Tex. Was happy to meet the little beast a couple times.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's terrible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Hate to hear that about anyone's dog. We lost one last year that was 15 and my family will never be the same again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a very long and fun filled life. Sorry to hear that Tex!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the picture of her in the back of the truck with the GWP's. 17 is a good, long life, but it is still tough I'm sure.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Love the picture of her in the back of the truck with the GWP's. 17 is a good, long life, but it is still tough I'm sure.


That picture was taken about ten minutes after all three of em put the death stretch on a big ol' boar swamp ****. Tex had the head, Dotti had the rear, and phantom was clutched onto the throat. The two wirehairs stretched and shook the **** for five minutes and she just held on tight till it was over. Those three were hell on vermin... :twisted:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sad to hear this, I have lost 2 good dogs and you never can replace them! The good memories will always stick with you long after the pain is gone!!


----------

